# my mums tests



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, well this is a post concerning my mum, she is 57, smokes, but is in the right weight category.she had some fecal test things done and twice now theyhave come back with blood in them, not visable blood but its in the tests. she has been for what i think was a colonoscopy but they couldnt see anything in the lower part, now she has to go for two tests which they will try and get done in the same hospital visit, i dont know what you call them, one is an endoscopy i think and they other is the other end but i dont know if thats again a colonoscopy or something else. anyway i know this could be a sign of colon cancer at the extremem but is there anything else that could cause this bleeding somewhere inside her?


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a stool sample a few years back that showed 'occult blood', which is the blood that you can't see. I was referred to a gastro., who then did a colonscopy and endoscopy. The endoscopy showed that I had h.pylori, gastritis, and something else I can't remember. The colonoscopy showed that I had one polyp that was then removed, and that I had 'redundant and spastic colon', (IBS).There can be alot of different reasons for occult blood.


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh good, thank you so much i will let her know!xxx


----------

